# what brands make bland dog food?



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

whats brands make bland dog food?

and what is the recipe for bland food for dogs again? I know its chicken and rice but I need to know exactly how to do it.

its for a 8yr old nutered male long hair dachshund.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

if by "bland," you mean limited ingredient diet... there are quite a few making them now. Wellness has a line. Natura has had their Cal Natural line for years. Natural Balance and Blue Buffalo too. 

But Natura owned that category for a long time.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi, first question...why exactly do you want to use a bland diet? I am using Natural Balance LID Swt. Pot. & Fish for my dogs' kibble. I have 3 dogs now. My oldest, a 12 year old mixed breed, has a tumor on her bladder. She is doing great, but couldn't handle the rehydrated freeze dried raw I was giving them. I also was using Acana Duck & Pear (which, btw, is a limited ingredient diet but it contains oats). Also, my 8 year old Cavalier has mild intolerances/allergies and in the two years I've had her has never quite had a "good" stool until the limited ingredient diet. My 6 year old Cavalier does fine, except for a mild heart murmur. They are all eating the NB kibble. I do top with canned food. I've been using different brands/flavors, some limited ingredient and some not. Before I started with this regimen I had to always give probiotics/enzymes but not with this. Tear stains are gone. Breath is fine, stools are good (even Laverne), coats are very soft and shiny. No licking of paws or anal gland problems. So, even though Diamond does make some of the NB formulas, I am feeding the brand. I boycotted them after the recall in 2012, but went back to it a month ago. I will try to be as vigilant as I can re the brand. Best thing I've done for the dogs, so far. Like Kevin said above, there are a few brands that make limited ingredient diets (whether that's what you mean by bland, Idk). Here's my list: Wellness Simple Solutions, California Natural, Acana Singles, Natural Balance, Pinnacle, Blue Basics. Those are the main ones that come to mind. There are probably more.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

If you need a temporary bland diet, it's 4 parts white rice to 1 part boiled (no spices) chopped chicken breast. Another bland diet: substitute boiled/drained ground beef for the chicken.

Kibbles good for sensitive dogs: Natural Balance LID, California Natural LID, Nature's Variety LID (higher in protein though)


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I been thinking about California naturals but is it still in recall? if yes i'll try the other brands you guy said

i'm currently feeding all the dogs evangers and triumph wet and diamond naturals dry

when i said bland something that wont upset a dogs stomach

a small history of my dog Badger
a year ago around march my 7yr old<at the time<Dachshund had a sensitive stomach like vomiting and not wanted to eat and some soft stools etc my vet told me it was the dyes etc in dog food he was eating beniful dry and alpo wet at the time of the vet visit so I started to look for better brands at the time i bought eukanuba dachshund dry and sensitive skin and stomach pro plan wet hes sensitivity went away feed that for like 3-4 mos
so i started to feed gravy train pedigree wet and eukanuba dachshund dry and he was fine on that.
in nov i was suffering for money so i was looking around for cheap dry with no dyes and found duralife and the same wet he didn't show sign of problems
in feb i found out how bad corn and wheat really was so i searched for a better dry i found whole earth by merrick feed that and he got diarrhea really bad and he still ate the same wet
in march i found the diamond naturals so i got that feed it his diarrhea went away feed the same wet no problems he started to act more lively etc so was the other dogs
in april and may i bought diamond naturals dry and changed there wet to triumph and evangers so there eating that now i took them off of pedigree because i saw onian and garlic powder in the ingredients and the gravy train i saw red 40 in it
and this month may 13th to now he started to show signs of diarrhea and 1 time he did vomit and now he act like the food is his enemy

yes i'm going to take him in when I get the money a friend might help with that just waiting for him to get paid and

thats why i wanted to know what bland dog food i could get when i get money i was going to buy it just for him since the other dogs are aren't having problems

edited because i forgot to type current feeding


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Just remember that many times when our dogs have soft stools... we are simply overfeeding them.

This got me alot when I first started feeding better food to my guys. 

I'd say I easily reduced feeding amounts by 30% and kept their weight when I went to better foods.

Just a thought.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I had good results with NOW. First meal and none of my dogs ever had an upset stomach on it. Cat also did well on the NOW cat food. 

Also Casper and Ronon have been on 4Health GF Beef for 3 bags and both have firm poop and coats are have improved where I didn't even think they needed it. Ronon's coat feels like satin. Only issue I have to feed a bit more of it to keep weight on them, but their poop is good, coats are great, they like the food and it fits my budget! Now if darn Joey could just eat a cheap food!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

mewlittle said:


> I been thinking about California naturals but is it still in recall? if yes i'll try the other brands you guy said
> 
> i'm currently feeding all the dogs evangers and triumph wet and diamond naturals dry
> 
> ...


So glad you're not feeding Pedigree anymore - that stuff's like feeding a mixture of Twinkies and French fries!

With that being said, you've switched kibbles a lot, which can upset a dog's tummy. When you switch, are you doing it gradually, or cold turkey? A sudden switch can mess up a dog's digestive system. A slower change over (7-10 days, minimum) may be the way to go. If you're feeding a chicken based kibble, try a different protein source. My dogs don't tolerate chicken kibbles well at all, but do well on fish based ones.

If budget is a concern, you might want to try 4 Health's Grain Free, from Tractor Supply. I'm feeding the fish grain free variety to my boxer to save money, and he's doing well on it so far.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I never herd of NOW food i'll look into it

and I gradually switch him between dry to dry
right now he eats diamond naturals lamb dry and for wet is evangers chicken licken and triumph turkey
and yes he is eating smaller meals then he was
and his stool this morning is starting to go back to normal and he is starting to eat his food now with no issues

its the dog in my profile picture i been taling about this whole time and see how he has long hair? will i gave hime a hair cut and he seems happier about it.
i'll keep you posted


----------

